# We got pipped at!



## Sara_H (22 Jun 2013)

Out with my ten year old today, I was riding in Primary, just a little behind him when the car behind us decided to beep us (presumably to convey that he'd like us to cycle in the gutter so that he could get past).
Son nearly jumped out of his skin, and immeditely starts pulling into the left. "Don't worry" says I calmly, "he can wait, stay where you are." When really I wanted to drag the ignorant pig out of his drivers seat and rip his head off!


----------



## Saluki (22 Jun 2013)

What a cheeky so and so. Some people shouldn't be allowed out.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (22 Jun 2013)

Poor wee soul, he must have gotten a fright!


----------



## Sandra6 (23 Jun 2013)

Well done for holding your ground, and your temper
I was out with my eldest -19 - last week and attempting to encourage him to cycle on the road not the pavement. He was behind me on a very quiet road , I took a corner in a very assertive primary to discourage overtaking when some idiot decides to go for it anyway - almost collides with an oncoming car, that he couldn't see!! And my son panics and takes to the pavement. 
Took me a good while to convince him that I wasn't the one doing anything wrong.


----------



## Puddles (23 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> Out with my ten year old today, I was riding in Primary, just a little behind him when the car behind us decided to beep us (presumably to convey that he'd like us to cycle in the gutter so that he could get past).
> Son nearly jumped out of his skin, and immeditely starts pulling into the left. "Don't worry" says I calmly, "he can wait, stay where you are." When really I wanted to drag the ignorant pig out of his drivers seat and rip his head off!


 
I have given serious thought to "L" plates, I saw them when I was purchasing stuffs and wondered and mused or one of those jackets like the motorcyclist instructors where that say they have a learner ahead of them in the hope that it might convey something to motorists


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Jun 2013)

Well done keeping your head Sara_H.
I think I may ad had a quiet whisker with the driver gently whispering something in the region of "if you ever do something like that, again, I'll come over, rip your ears off a p*ss in the holes"


----------



## Milzy (23 Jun 2013)

When I'm driving I don't have any problems with cyclists ever then I go for a ride out & the road is full of pr!cks.


----------



## TonyEnjoyD (23 Jun 2013)

Ash, you see Milsy, when out in your car, you are not your average driver!
You understand that you DO NOT own the road, pay road tax, and that you must give vulnerable road users time and space to do what they need to do.
You also look as you pass, to ensure you have given enough space as well as check out the bike to see if its better than yours 
You also return the thank-you wave if they offer one to you for a clean pass.


----------



## I like Skol (23 Jun 2013)

Sara_H said:


> . "Don't worry" says I calmly, "he can wait, stay where you are." When really I wanted to drag the ignorant pig out of his drivers seat and rip his head off!


 
I get this too. 10yr old is pretty independent on the roads now and takes such incidents in his stride but 7yr old requires a lot more shepherding and does tend to panic and stop because he is worried something is about to happen. All it does is ensure I stay in primary that bit longer and make sure they definitely don't have room to squeeze past until I am sure we are well clear of the incident. T*ssers!

I quite like the L plate idea. It might make the idiot drivers engage their tiny brains momentarily?


----------



## Boris Bajic (23 Jun 2013)

I'm sorry you were beeped. Not nice for the child either. I was yelled at occasionally when out with a littl'un (never honked at) and it just raises the blood pressure and makes one think "Do you want this kid to enjoy cycling, you poo head?" Sometimes my thoughts were harsher.

It is a vexed issue, riding with a littl'un still getting used to the roads. I avoided primary, but always rode behind and about handlebar width further out than the child I was chaperoning.


----------

